# 2017 MECA AZ/CA/NV Tri-state Regionals - September 17, 2017 - Las Vegas, NV



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Here we go…going to be the biggest MECA event in the west coast! For the first time, MECA will be combining state finals for Arizona, California, Nevada and other neighboring states and having a west coast regional event. Multiple state champions will be crowned!

*Where:*
Fry's Electronics (Las Vegas)
6845 Las Vegas Blvd S
Las Vegas, Nevada 89119

*When:*
Sunday, September 17, 2017 - 8am - ?










Facebook event invite here: 
https://www.facebook.com/events/110570939557259/

*Who's in?*


----------



## Golden Ear (Oct 14, 2012)

Wish I could make it this year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Golden Ear said:


> Wish I could make it this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Just send your truck.


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Three days to go!


----------

